# Win 7 e-mail suggestions?



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I've had my new XT computer running Win7 for three days now. Basically I like it, but I'm having problems finding an e-mail program that I like. 

I had Windows Live Mail on my XP and it ran very much like OE, but when I downloaded the Win7 version, it was competely different and I don't like it at all. Apparently I can't download the same one I used on XP. Thunderbird got good ratings until this new edition, which no one seems to like. Eudora is dead (that used to be my favourite). Right now I'm trying out eM Client, and like it fairly well except I can't figure out how to move my contacts over from my old computer. I'm not really interested in the messages as I can move them to my XP netbook as an archive. The free version of eM doesn't have tech support, and the forum for it is pretty slow as I'm still waiting for an answer to how to move the contacts. 
So.... what are you guys using? 

I'll say this for the XT -- it is lightening fast and was easy to set up. There was very little bloat applications -- only Norton and Office 2010. So far I really like it. It came with IE 9, which is pretty different than 8 and the jury is still out on that. But hopefully I'll adapt. :indif:


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm using Windows Live Mail, it was better than anything else I could find. I missed OE at the start, but you adapt eventually I guess! :shrug:


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Windows LIve Mail was great on XP--looked and worked very similar to OE, but the one for Win 7 downloaded my entire gmail account -- all 5 years (over 10,000 messages). When I use it, it forces me to go on-line, whereas the XP version works off-line much like Outlook Express. What I discovered today to my horror was when it downloaded my gmail account, it actually downloaded the messages, not just copied them like OE and Window Live Mail on XP did. Not knowing that, I deleted all but the last month. So I've lost all my archived mail that I was keeping on-line in gmail. 

Since this was a business account, it would have been a disaster except for the fact I have most of it stored on the XP version. But not sure how I can transfer them to the new computer. 

I hate getting new computers and having to spend hours figuring things out! But I do like the goodies that come with the new computer. This 23" screen is amazing and the computer is extremely fast.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Any reason you can't use an older version of Firefox/Thunderbird? I've upgraded my browser several times, and at least to me, they seem a lot worse, so I revert back to an older version. Just dl the same version you used with XP.

Have you looked at gmail? Online based email? Heckuva lot safer.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I do use g-mail, but don't like the web interface with the "conversations" and I am not on-line all the time. I prefer to download mail to my desktop and work off-line until I'm ready to send messages. The probem with Live Mail - it downloaded 5 years of messages and took them off the g-mail server so I lost all of them. I tried to restore them but with no success. Win7 is so different, it just won't work with older programs. Tried Eudora, and tried downloading Live Mail XP version (which I liked) to no avail.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

Belfrybat said:


> Windows LIve Mail was great on XP--looked and worked very similar to OE, but the one for Win 7 downloaded my entire gmail account -- all 5 years (over 10,000 messages). When I use it, it forces me to go on-line, whereas the XP version works off-line much like Outlook Express. What I discovered today to my horror was when it downloaded my gmail account, it actually downloaded the messages, not just copied them like OE and Window Live Mail on XP did. Not knowing that, I deleted all but the last month. So I've lost all my archived mail that I was keeping on-line in gmail.
> .


Most email cients offer POP3 or IMAP mail configurations. Both have advantages and disadvantages though. In your case though, it sounds like your POP3 email settings were set to download/delete messages from the server. There should be a setting in the client that you can flag to NOT delete from the server. 

As for getting all those downloaded emails back on your server, it can be done via a couple of methods...but is not easy and can be time consuming.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Kari said:


> Most email cients offer POP3 or IMAP mail configurations. Both have advantages and disadvantages though. In your case though, it sounds like your POP3 email settings were set to download/delete messages from the server. There should be a setting in the client that you can flag to NOT delete from the server.
> 
> As for getting all those downloaded emails back on your server, it can be done via a couple of methods...but is not easy and can be time consuming.


Thanks. As it turns out the posts are still on the gmail server, but they are jumbled up into "all posts" rather than nicely categorized as I had them. Apparently all the labels were erased. But at least they are still there. 

I'm still hoping folks might share what they are using. Perhaps I should post on the General board since this one doesn't seem to get much traffic these days.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

Belfrybat said:


> Thanks.
> I'm still hoping folks might share what they are using. Perhaps I should post on the General board since this one doesn't seem to get much traffic these days.


The short answer is that outside corporate environments that are mostly using MS Outlook, desktop based email is slowing dying. With the advent of more enhanced web based email services and resulting user interfaces, not to mention social websites such as Facebook, Twitter or phone text messaging there are not many compelling reasons for developers to keep up with new releases of traditional desktop email clients as email usage, especially for the younger generation is dropping more every year.

Other then work, I have not used a desktop email client for about 5-6 years and have no reason to go back.

That said, this website has a short review of 5 different desktop email clients that other then the first (Outlook) may be worth considering for the average home user.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

I like thunderbird or just go to the cloud and use gmail via the web


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I appreciate all the responses. I use Gmail, but prefer to have it downloaded through an e-mail program so I can work on three accounts at the same time in the same program (two business, one personal). It's a pain having to log off and then in again on separate accounts on-line and only be able to see one account at a time. And I hate the way Gmail groups posts into "conversations". Right now I'm using eM mail client and it seems to be working OK. The free version only supports two accounts, but I might purchase it so I can use more. 

It's a pity that everything seems to be going only internet-based as I imagine there still are many on dial-up or sattelite who don't want to stay on-line all the time. Even though I have high speed, I prefer to work offline and then then send e-mail messages in batches. But I guess I'm a dinosaur.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Belfrybat said:


> It's a pity that everything seems to be going only internet-based as I imagine there still are many on dial-up or sattelite who don't want to stay on-line all the time. Even though I have high speed, I prefer to work offline and then then send e-mail messages in batches. But I guess I'm a dinosaur.


I also have a POP3 email client for my email (win7 & Windows Live Mail). It's not a good idea to use a POP3 client any longer, but that's what I'm accustomed to. The problem with a POP3 client is that it's a lot less secure to download messages and attachments into your computer without viewing them online first.

I have a gmail account but I don't use it for email. I keep that account open in my browser all the time so I can make and receive phone calls with Google Voice. Free phone service with unlimited long distance is a good thing.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Belfrybat said:


> I appreciate all the responses. I use Gmail, but prefer to have it downloaded through an e-mail program so I can work on three accounts at the same time in the same program .


Gmail will support other pop3 mail accounts. You can read your yahoo mail on gmail or your local ISP's email on gmail.... check the settings and accounts options.


----------

